

$75,000 buys happiness - pascalchristian
http://www.time.com/time/business/article/0,8599,2016291,00.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same topic, many articles:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668979>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668909>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668478>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1667603>

